# Please recommend to me a really comfortable and light saddle...



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My SDG Bel Air carbon fibre I beam seat post has just clean snapped off inside my frame so it's the perfect opportunity to go back to my old faithful Thomson Post and buy myself a new saddle.

So i was wondering if you guys had any recommendations please?...


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

fizik gobi


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i really like the Selle Italia SLR's


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Good choices there, thanks, I've tried the SLR previously and have been umming and ahhing about the fizik for a while...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

wtb rocket v stealth? Not sure if it fits into the light catagory, but it isnt bad. It's 216g. Ti rails, leather instead of pleather, and a good fit for me, anyways.
I have both the cromo and ti rail versions, and the fit/feel is about the same, so the difference is weight and durability (the ti railed stealth seems to hold up better). 
I have 4+ years on both. 
Another option is the wtb shadow v stealth, which is a bit lower profile, and weighs 210g. I have the cheaper cromo rail version of the shadow v, and i find it less comfortable than the rocket v, but not by much. 
I ripped this seat fairly quickly because it doesnt have the kevlar corners like the rocket v. Still ridable, but one corner is a bit chewed up.


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

WTB Silverado


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I like my WTB Devo Ti rail. 195gr. Takes a little work to get the angle just right.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, so it doesn't fit the light requirement, but I just picked up a Brooks B17 Narrow because most people gush about how comfortable it is. Figured it was time to stop worrying about a 500 gram saddle if the darned thing is that comfy.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

saddle are tricky 'cause we all have different sit-bone structure. Some saddles are round-ish (fizik) in profile, while others are square-ish (wtb). I simply am not comfortable on wtb saddles, despite having tried many of them over the years.

So while I was quick to recommend what I like I should've prefaced it with that which you probably already know: it's a personal thing...


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> wtb rocket v stealth....


i was gonna try to poo-poo this saddle...BUT that's the saddle i used for all my endurance stuff.....so..umm...i gotta give it a thumbs up on comfort...:thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I recommend standing

WTB saddles generally seem to work well with my behind. Trusty old Rocket V was really comfy, as in sit down all day without a problem. But since I stand most of the time now I "upgraded" to a slightly less comfy but less of a boat-anchor Silverado that I got a killer deal on. Watch chainlove.com for some really good deals on a variety of high-end WTB saddles


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

CHUM said:


> i was gonna try to poo-poo this saddle...BUT that's the saddle i used for all my endurance stuff.....so..umm...i gotta give it a thumbs up on comfort...:thumbsup:


yea, i did the brian head epic 100 on that saddle, and it seemed to fit well. But like voodoochild said, it's completely a personal preference.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

voodoochild said:


> fizik gobi


+1000000


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Specialized BG saddles- pretty much any of them, but the Phenom is the MTB version of the Road Toupe and it is light and gentle on the be-hind. These are amazing saddles. They look like they'd be stiff and uncomfortable, but they are quite the opposite. Many, many hours in the saddle with no sores, no numbing... fantastic.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

AK47 said:


> WTB Silverado


I bought 3 of these off Chainlove a few weeks ago... haven't mounted one yet but I hope I like them whenever I do.

I've been riding the good ol' WTB SST on various bikes for years (bought a dozen of 'em back when WTB announced they were going to discontinue them) and haven't placed my cheeks against anything else for the past 15 years or so.

So I'm hoping the Silverado feels good when I finally need to replace my next worn out SST.

--sParty

P.S. I paid $35 each for the Silverados... ti rails... I think they retail for over $100 each. That's not a bad deal.


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

my butt likes wtb rockets. weight gets the middle finger when i choose saddles, though.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Terry Fly Titanium. It's 240 - 255 grams depending on where you look. Very comfy and is a favorite in the touring crowd. I have a couple of Selle Italia SLR saddles and they're okay. They're definitely light (135g), though! My favorite saddle is the early 1990s Selle Italia Flite Titanium. I still have one and it's perfect for my bottom!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

2010 Specialized Phenom $85 @ 280 grams. Comfy indeed with or without padded shorts!!


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i like flat saddles: wtb devo carbon


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

One more votary of the Devo.

No have not tried every saddle in the market, but this one works extremely well for me. I have four of them (carbon), each on every bike. The only downside is the lack of kevlar corners, which renders it a bit vulnerable to scuffing.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

+2 on wtb silverado's


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

alshead said:


> Specialized BG saddles- pretty much any of them, but the Phenom is the MTB version of the Road Toupe and it is light and gentle on the be-hind. These are amazing saddles. They look like they'd be stiff and uncomfortable, but they are quite the opposite. Many, many hours in the saddle with no sores, no numbing... fantastic.


I'm using a Ti Phenom 143 and it's super comfy.


----------



## 123elizxcvbnm (Jan 24, 2010)

i really like the (new?) wtb valcon saddle...


----------



## adamant76 (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


AK47 said:


> WTB Silverado


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Fizik Gobi - simply none better. If I can finish a 100mile race on my rigid SS on a gobi, you'll be right.


----------



## Whelen97 (Sep 6, 2007)

WTB Rocket V Pro. 

My younger son commented that it has a "butt crack groove."


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> I bought 3 of these off Chainlove a few weeks ago... haven't mounted one yet but I hope I like them whenever I do.
> 
> I've been riding the good ol' WTB SST on various bikes for years (bought a dozen of 'em back when WTB announced they were going to discontinue them) and haven't placed my cheeks against anything else for the past 15 years or so.
> 
> ...


Leather or synthetic top? Either way that is a great deal, love my Silverados.

And if you need to unload one, let me know.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got my hands on a 2011 Specialized Phenom expert with Ti rails. It's even better than my 2009 Phenom SL Ti which I thought wasn't possible! They come in 130, 143 or 155mm widths so there's one that will fit you


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

This thread is becoming a great help, thank you!

I think at the moment I'm swaying towards a fizik gobi, vie tried the WTBs in the past and didn't get on with them.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

This thread is becoming a great help, thank you!

I think at the moment I'm swaying towards a fizik gobi, vie tried the WTBs in the past and didn't get on with them.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I need a saddle with a cutout and a perfectly flat profile. Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow is perfect for me. I use it on road and mtb.

https://www.cbike.com/ProductImages/saddles/si_slk_gfblk.jpg


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

There are so many opinions on saddles I toiled with indecision. Eventually decided it was a crapshoot and bought used on eBay. Narrowed the search to San Marco roadie seats cuz they're light and just look cool. ASPide on the MTB and SKN on the roadbike, both were had for $50, and both are under 200g. Maybe my ass isn't particular or maybe I got lucky, but both are comfy. =)


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

silverado
devo
slr


----------



## markj2k4 (Jan 20, 2009)

Me personally, I prefer a Selle Italia SLR. again saddles are largely an item of preference... perhaps check out a shop that has test saddles as to not waste your time and $$ to find out hate a saddle.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

The Silverado is my saddle of choice. Light, comfy & relatively cheap.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

OldHouseMan said:


> Leather or synthetic top? Either way that is a great deal, love my Silverados.
> 
> And if you need to unload one, let me know.


Looks like this:








Described like this:
WTB Silverado Team
[] Synthetic cover
[] Titanium rails
[] Flex-tuned Shell
[] Comfort Zone
[] DNA padding

MSRP $129.95 although can be found online regularly for less (I found it today for ~$90.) Link

Anyway I do believe I'll hang on to all 3 of mine.

--sParty


----------



## UserNameTaken (Jun 1, 2009)

driver bob said:


> I'm using a Ti Phenom 143 and it's super comfy.


Same here. I was doubtful when I first got it - but it has made me a believer.


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

I switched from Fizik Gobi to WTB Valcon and like it a lot better. Looking forward to getting the Valcon with carbon rails when it comes out.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

i heart the fizik antares. had it on my road bike and liked it so much i put it on my two mountain bikes. wide and flat and not much cushion at all. kind of like a brooks. i had a brooks swift at one point that was maybe a tad more comfy but i just could not stand the look of them.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Love my WTB Rocket V Stealth.
I saw those Silverados on chainlove and coulda whacked myself for not picking one up. the nose looked reeeeaaally long. Any comments on that?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> Love my WTB Rocket V Stealth.
> I saw those Silverados on chainlove and coulda whacked myself for not picking one up. the nose looked reeeeaaally long. Any comments on that?


yep, it is pretty long. The upside is you can get even further forward on the saddle for seated granny-gear climbing on steep hills (which is of course irrelevant for SS) and there doesn't seem to be a downside because I'm never trying to get in front of the saddle.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

boomn said:


> yep, it is pretty long. The upside is you can get even further forward on the saddle for seated granny-gear climbing on steep hills (which is of course irrelevant for SS) and there doesn't seem to be a downside because I'm never trying to get in front of the saddle.


gtk, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## CPGs (Aug 12, 2012)

i just got my new seat RUBAR Emir Road/MTB Bike Saddle wow this thing looks amazing and the quality is just really top notch i wasn't expecting that for the price... got this for the colors (6 different kinds) and the price... i though what the hell can always toss it if it sucks... its comfortable too... cheap,no shipping or duty showed up in only 4 days from China to Canada right to mailbox ... i currently ride the selle italia maxx flite older (quality) model so i know what good quality is


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Very happy with my Specialized Avatar Comp Gel saddle. The most comfortable saddle I've tried(non-Brooks anyways). Not super light but what it lacks in weight savings it make up for in comfort!


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

DFYFZX said:


> I just got my hands on a 2011 Specialized Phenom expert with Ti rails. It's even better than my 2009 Phenom SL Ti which I thought wasn't possible! They come in 130, 143 or 155mm widths so there's one that will fit you


I have the Phenom 143mm in steel and ti. The phenom is the best saddle I have tried although from a single speed perspective it is not that big of a deal because we are out of the saddle so often.

The steel saddle is slightly heavier and after around 3k miles it still works great.

The ti saddle is slightly lighter but seems to creak all the time. I am not sure if I just got a bad saddle but it has been really annoying because while I love lite stuff I want my stuff to be durable as well. For some reason the way the rails and the shell mesh on the ti version seems to creak.

That said this is from a sample size of two saddles so take it with a hunk of salt. It could be that I just got lucky with the steel one and unlucky with the ti version.

Spez also makes a carbon rail version of the Phenom so that is the next one I plan to try.


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

i love my bontrager evoke rxl carbon


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

I love my charge spoon.... dirt cheap, light and looks great...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

RyeRey521 said:


> I love my charge spoon.... dirt cheap, light and looks great...


Digging mine too. For $25 and 269 grams, it's a good deal.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Love my Cobb.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

SLR and arione. 

Aerione has too much padding for a road bike though. Feels nice off road.

I have a carbon railed Antares on my Bandersnatch now. Too wide for my ass but I just deal with it. Im standing a lot on the rigid bike anyway.


----------



## capcityrdrz (Jan 21, 2012)

*charge spoon*

I looked at the Phenom, but ended up with the Charge Spoon in brown. It's light & cheap w/o sacrificing comfort w/over 300miles of seat time.


----------



## The Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

Another vote for the Charge Spoon. Can't beat it for $25. Not sure how much weight it saves, but they make a more expensive one with titanium rails.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yea my spoon already has over 2k miles and it still rides great and wears really good also... Kind of flexy but that helps with the comfort and I'm 230lbs so that doesn't help.... BUY ONE... The light brown looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigBuckets (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone have an issue with their Charge Spoon being too grippy?

I have one in black, faux suede, and it grabs my shorts whenever I get out of the saddle and sit again.


----------



## CPGs (Aug 12, 2012)

Rubar Emir 250gms super comforatble, super cheap.. best seat ive owned ... blows my selle italia flight away! $43 no tax, no shipping, no duty, arrived in 4 days.. 6 differrent colour schemes available


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

bigBuckets said:


> Anyone have an issue with their Charge Spoon being too grippy?
> 
> I have one in black, faux suede, and it grabs my shorts whenever I get out of the saddle and sit again.


I could see that coming up, but I wear my shorts a little tighter and higher and haven't had any problems... Also it's great for when your in the saddle just annoying if your seat is trying to pants you all ride lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

RyeRey521 said:


> I could see that coming up, but I wear my shorts a little tighter and higher and haven't had any problems... Also it's great for when your in the saddle just annoying if your seat is trying to pants you all ride lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bibs are the way to go!


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Though I chimed in with the fizik gobi earlier, I recently got a bontrager saddle from blue sky that's really comfy. Claimed weight of 240g (I tend to care less about weight and more about comfort)


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

charge knife ti


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

bigBuckets said:


> Anyone have an issue with their Charge Spoon being too grippy?
> 
> I have one in black, faux suede, and it grabs my shorts whenever I get out of the saddle and sit again.


YES! I have the same issue. I like the fit of the saddle, but the grippiness makes it totally suck.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

pulsepro said:


> YES! I have the same issue. I like the fit of the saddle, but the grippiness makes it totally suck.


I do think it is too grippy; I can't understand why they made it like that either. Would coating it with silicon spray help? I know this sounds nuts, but I'm thinking out load ...


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

See SMP saddle, link, you can find it even on CRC.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

My second post here: Once my choice was Devo; now Specialized Phenom Expert 143. 
A great saddle. I like it better than the Devo. Some complain about cracking, but I've not encountered any yet.


----------

